# R U Ready for some FOOTBALL !!!



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

It's that time of year again... woo hoo!

My Saints are SB champions! Hope my LSU Tigers will do better this year too!

This is the absolute best time of year... what more could you want... FOOTBALL -- and HALLOWEEN !!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Niners!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

SAINTS baby! Yeah!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Da bears!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

We all love Ravens, right?


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

E-A-G-L-E-S Eagles!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

There is only one team that obviously professes Halloween spirit. I would hope that a true haunter would root for them.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ravens!!!!!!


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Aaron Rodgers and Green Bay


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

jaege said:


> There is only one team that obviously professes Halloween spirit. I would hope that a true haunter would root for them.


Vikings, this is our year!!! 
I do always root for the Ravens, gotta love the state that names their football team after Edgar Allan Poe!


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

I dun no like de foosball. But I like to root for the raider...to go win less!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

fick209 said:


> Vikings, this is our year!!!
> I do always root for the Ravens, gotta love the state that names their football team after Edgar Allan Poe!


If that is the case, you may have to root for the Ravens when they play the Vikings in the bowl. I think there is a good chance that may be the game.


----------



## JohnTerror (Aug 28, 2010)

Go, Patriots!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

fick209 said:


> Vikings, this is our year!!!


LMAO...oh yeah?:googly:


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

The only way the Patriots are going to be at the superbowl is if they buy tickets.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not a football fan myself


----------



## JohnTerror (Aug 28, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> Not a football fan myself


Yeah, personally, I'm more of a baseball fan myself (Go, Red Sox...apparently next year!), but felt the need to represent anyway!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I grew up in Michigan. I may be the last guy on the wagon, but I still root for the Lions. 

And I've gotta support the home team. Considering I live about a mile or two from JerryWorld, I'd certainly be happy to see the Cowboys in the SB.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

NBA fan here. Two reasons to look forward to the end of October.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

DarkLore said:


> I grew up in Michigan. I may be the last guy on the wagon, but I still root for the Lions.
> 
> And I've gotta support the home team. Considering I live about a mile or two from JerryWorld, I'd certainly be happy to see the Cowboys in the SB.


My condolences.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I LOVE football, even all the pre-season games. I personally used to be a 49'ers fan but not so much now...now I just like to watch the games. Hubby is a die hard Jets fan for 45 years now. He recently got me into watching college games too. The guys play because they love the game, they have scholarships and because they may dream about going pro. There is a sense of school spirit in college games that you don't get in pro. There is WAY too much attitude in pro games, with every thinking they should be getting paid a million dollars per game!! BUT, it is still football and I'll be watching it while I'm building my props. (Watching Denver and Pittsburgh now )


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

jaege said:


> If that is the case, you may have to root for the Ravens when they play the Vikings in the bowl. I think there is a good chance that may be the game.


If that game does happen, I will be cheering for my Vikings and especially for one of my favorite Viking linebackers who is just returning from what could have/ should have been a career ending injury, the great E.J. Henderson who does hail from Maryland


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh man, we were able to up our seating this year, 25 yard line, row 3!!! I am so ready! GO NOLES!!!!!:googly::googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

DarkLore said:


> I grew up in Michigan. I may be the last guy on the wagon, but I still root for the Lions.
> 
> And I've gotta support the home team. Considering I live about a mile or two from JerryWorld, I'd certainly be happy to see the Cowboys in the SB.


i still have hope for the Cowboys. All the men on mom's side of the family are cowboy fans. i also root for the Longhorns!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I need to get ready for my Fantasy football draft on Wednesday. I haven't prepared at all.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I live in MA, but I'm going to New Orleans to see the Saints play the Seahawks in November. Already bought my tickets. It is going to be a rough road to the SB for them because of their schedule, but they've got a team that can do it.

The Ravens are going to crush the AFC. I don't see any AFC teams that can compete. The thing is, defense doesn't win Super Bowls anymore.


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

GO BRONCOS!!! Just went to the pre-season game last night!! Even tricked out a bus to tailgate in!! It's gonna be SWEET!!


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)




----------

